# Can it be lowered?



## Helgaiden (Nov 1, 2007)

A buddy of mine has a sentra (98, 1.6) and he put 17inch wheels on it. It rides a little high but looks good still. He plans on putting a body kit on it and getting new paint sometime in the future but for now the question is if it can be lowered without rubbing (or if he does, will there be a significant amount)? 

his rear shocks are shot as well...maybe he can kill 2 birds with one stone. Any help/suggestions?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Helgaiden said:


> A buddy of mine has a sentra (98, 1.6) and he put 17inch wheels on it. It rides a little high but looks good still. He plans on putting a body kit on it and getting new paint sometime in the future but for now the question is if it can be lowered without rubbing (or if he does, will there be a significant amount)?
> 
> his rear shocks are shot as well...maybe he can kill 2 birds with one stone. Any help/suggestions?



You've got to be kidding right? He knows this is a 4 door and knows it is slow right? I know body kits add at least 40 HP though. That aside, any car can be lowered, and please do it the right way. If he's talking about cutting anything, he will damage the car. Here's what's needed:

Front / Back Caster Camber Kits
Lower springs (Eibach preferred) DO NOT GET COIL OVERS
New shocks/struts

The reason for new shocks are because the factory ones will blow out due to the pressure from the drop since it wasn't made to be that way. He's looking at least another $1000 to do it right.

Nice way to waste money if you ask me since this car is not fast.

:lame::fluffy::fluffy:


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 1, 2007)

For a complete asshole, you do have some good info. 

but unfortunately you're still an idiot. The idea is that sure, hes not gonna make it fast, but might as well make it look good. You're idealogy that only fast cars should have body kits/look good is about as stupid as you sound. Sentras take a lot of work to be fast, and if you're all about fast cars then theres plenty other manufacturers and other boards you can be trolling, no point for you to be here. And if you're a "but i take pride in making a slow car fast" then you are the one wasting your money. Go make a fast car faster, trust me that'll be alot more worth it. 


and for your information im here asking questions BECAUSE i want him to do everything "the right way." Who do you think you are assuming people dont know shit about cars and figure "cut the spring, that makes sense to make it lower!" 

My suggestion to you is that you improve your attitude or stop posting.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lower it right or you will break things. Listen to maroonsentra.


----------



## sentra77 (Aug 3, 2008)

whats up with camber and caster kits? we were gonna go the ebay route on my friends car with some $50 springs. also is it safe to run them coilovers for auto-x ?


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 1, 2007)

Helgaiden said:


> and for your information im here asking questions BECAUSE i want him to do everything "the right way."





nissannick1 said:


> Lower it right or you will break things. Listen to maroonsentra.


learn to read. Being told to "lower it right" is something I planned on helping my friend get done before I even registered on these boards, just here lookin for tips on whats included on "lowering it right." :lame:


to the above poster...the camber and caster kits will enable the car to be properly aligned after it gets lowered. Lowering without adjusting the alignment is gonna cause it to drive a little funny, and the stock set-up wont let you get the alignment right with lowering springs.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Helgaiden said:


> learn to read. Being told to "lower it right" is something I planned on helping my friend get done before I even registered on these boards, just here lookin for tips on whats included on "lowering it right." :lame:
> 
> 
> to the above poster...the camber and caster kits will enable the car to be properly aligned after it gets lowered. Lowering without adjusting the alignment is gonna cause it to drive a little funny, and the stock set-up wont let you get the alignment right with lowering springs.


What I mean is don't buy ebay springs with auto zone struts and expect it to perform. You don't need to be a dick.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

Helgaiden said:


> Go make a fast car faster, trust me that'll be alot more worth it.


i want to get in on this arguement. that is a bunch of poopy. you can take a sentra spend $3000 and make it do high 12 second runs. you can take a corvette and spend $3000 and make it go from low 13 to 13 flat or a high 12.
slow cars are the best cause its funny as hell when you havent spent much money on a car and the car your racing is expensive


----------



## jcantol33 (Jan 20, 2009)

totally agree plus being proud of what you have and make it into something you like even more


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 1, 2007)

some people who can sink 5-10k into a car have enough money to throw around to get something like a corvette z06 (and the new zr1) can do well under 13s in the 1/4 mile and 0-60 in under 5 seconds. They can also go over 200mph. 

Show me 4-banger that can do that. Thats what im talking about. Regardless of what i said about making a fast car faster though, isnt just absurd to think "only fast cars should look good" as is implied in by maroon?


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thats a good point. Here is what I did. I bought some eibach sportline springs, bought some kyb struts and thats it. My car looks good but it rides like shit. From what I understand, the 1.9 inch drop that I did wasn't a good idea due to the lack of wheel travel. By the way the advertised 1.9 inch drop was a little over 2 inches. I want a shorter strut but can't find one. :lame:


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 1, 2007)

nissannick1 said:


> Thats a good point. Here is what I did. I bought some eibach sportline springs, bought some kyb struts and thats it. My car looks good but it rides like shit. From what I understand, the 1.9 inch drop that I did wasn't a good idea due to the lack of wheel travel. By the way the advertised 1.9 inch drop was a little over 2 inches. I want a shorter strut but can't find one. :lame:


yeah see my friend has 17s on his car...id say most he can do is maybe 1.2 inches all around. Did you get the caster/camber kit to properly redo your alignment?


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Not to discourage anybody but i have gotten negative response on lowering a b14 from lots of people maybe i might not know too much about this topic but how the car drives is very important but if you guys want to lower it then eibach springs are the way to go if you want it to feel as best as possible you guys sound like gurus anyways but and if he got 17's id say no more then 1.0 drop i got 16's on mine and 1.0 inch drop is more then enough good luck with your project.... keep updating us


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

Helgaiden said:


> some people who can sink 5-10k into a car have enough money to throw around to get something like a corvette z06 (and the new zr1) can do well under 13s in the 1/4 mile and 0-60 in under 5 seconds. They can also go over 200mph.
> 
> Show me 4-banger that can do that. Thats what im talking about. Regardless of what i said about making a fast car faster though, isnt just absurd to think "only fast cars should look good" as is implied in by maroon?


1st of all the new z06 and zr1 are both low 12 second cars and both have a 0-60 better than 3.8. im talking about 2000 corvette that currently is affordable. 2nd i said 3k. you wanna drop 10k get a s13 drop a rb26dett nur spec invest in some good rear rubber and you can probably see 11 maybe high 10.9. nur =580 bhp you will put 500whp(stock). motor you can get for about 5k and have money to play around with.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Helgaiden said:


> yeah see my friend has 17s on his car...id say most he can do is maybe 1.2 inches all around. Did you get the caster/camber kit to properly redo your alignment?


No kit and no alignment yet, I just replaced the engine and both cv axles.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is what it looks like.


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 1, 2007)

nice setup!


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Helgaiden said:


> For a complete asshole, you do have some good info.
> 
> but unfortunately you're still an idiot. The idea is that sure, hes not gonna make it fast, but might as well make it look good. You're idealogy that only fast cars should have body kits/look good is about as stupid as you sound. Sentras take a lot of work to be fast, and if you're all about fast cars then theres plenty other manufacturers and other boards you can be trolling, no point for you to be here. And if you're a "but i take pride in making a slow car fast" then you are the one wasting your money. Go make a fast car faster, trust me that'll be alot more worth it.
> 
> ...


Because I see people cut springs all the time, thinking that is the right way. Don't appreciate you cussing at me either with your amazing 17 posts, you must know alot. I was telling him to do it the right way, but am totally open to my opinion and can speak as I wish. My opinion was that lowering this car is a waste as he's going to need to invest in some good struts, caster camber, etc. This all totals over $1000 easy, especally if you have to pay for the labor. Then if the car is ever sold, it will just be thrown away.

Next time, think before you speak.:wtf:


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

sentra77 said:


> whats up with camber and caster kits? we were gonna go the ebay route on my friends car with some $50 springs. also is it safe to run them coilovers for auto-x ?


$50? What are these, homemade? Coilovers suck, don't get them. Coilovers are cheap and give you a big drop, and you'll know it when you drive the car. You'll feel every bump and your car will go out of alignment alot.


----------



## RELLIK95200SX (Jan 16, 2009)

Go with a KYB-AGX-Eibach Pro kit combo this is about the best, the car is lowered about 1.4" and the ride is not all that bad.


----------



## sentra77 (Aug 3, 2008)

i was looking into these eBay Motors: 91-99 NISSAN SENTRA/200SX 95 COILOVER SPRINGS LOWERING (item 220364016907 end time Feb-24-09 18:05:04 PST) 

with eBay Motors: OBX Camber Kit Nissan 200sx 240sx Sentra Altima F&R (item 350158289182 end time Feb-24-09 18:22:02 PST)


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 1, 2007)

maroonsentra said:


> Because I see people cut springs all the time, thinking that is the right way. Don't appreciate you cussing at me either with your amazing 17 posts, you must know alot. I was telling him to do it the right way, but am totally open to my opinion and can speak as I wish. My opinion was that lowering this car is a waste as he's going to need to invest in some good struts, caster camber, etc. This all totals over $1000 easy, especally if you have to pay for the labor. Then if the car is ever sold, it will just be thrown away.
> 
> Next time, think before you speak.:wtf:



Assuming that post count correlates to knowledge about vehicles is as stupid as saying that only fast cars should look good. Troll elsewhere.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Helgaiden said:


> Assuming that post count correlates to knowledge about vehicles is as stupid as saying that only fast cars should look good. Troll elsewhere.


You thinking you can make me leave is pretty funny. Do you realize how many people I have helped on the site? Troll elsewhere? First, off I have no idea why you are so upset, over what? Get over it, not everyone is always going to agree with you. Since I've been pulling motors for about 10 years, rebuilds, mods, etc. I think that qualifies me. My thread at least wasn't worthless, since I even provided everything that was needed for the job. All you're are doing is crying a river. Grow up and get over it! Since you know so much about cars, why did you post such a easy answer to your question, since any good mechanic would know the answer. Sounds like you know more than me...............:balls:


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 1, 2007)

What you are doing is called troilling. You are antagonzing the OP and after everything calmed down you came back and started it all back up, smart guy. Sure you helped alot of people...doesn't really matter to me. I dont see them here defending you do i? Let them do the talking, not your waste of breath. I may not be a mechanic, but yes I know more than the average person about how a car works and how to work on them to some extent. Suspension? Well no, im more of an engine guy. Whats this thread about? What? Thats right! Suspension! A more appropriate title would have been "Can this sentra with 17" wheels be lowered because they are a relatively tight fit in the wheel wheels" as I already knew any car can technically be lowered. But really it should be titled "watch Maroonsentra troll, troll Maroonsentra troll!" 

Your information was helpful, your attitude was not. Mr.Mechanic, that is something I don't think you can fix with your wealth of knowledge lol.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

BTW the wheels in my pics are 17's, they have never rubbed. I now have some se-r wheels on it.


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

My Tein Basics (coilovers) haven't gone out of alignment once. The ride isn't as soft as the stock ride, but I don't mind the ride at all. It's all personal preference.


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 1, 2007)

nissannick1 said:


> BTW the wheels in my pics are 17's, they have never rubbed. I now have some se-r wheels on it.


really? How far did you lower it all around again?



thats good news to hear about the coilovers though! Regardless, a good coilover setup looks really expensive...i'll keep an eye out though.


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

Mine was ~$1400 for the Basics and the upper pillowball mounts (adjustable camber in the front). Can't remember where I got them from, but I can look it up.

Edit: Sorry, ~$1200.

Second Edit: Found the website I used. It was Auto Accessories, Performance Parts, Import Parts, Auto Car Parts. Here is a link to the BBB page on them: Clearwater, FL: Check Out a Business or Charity.


----------



## Varitec1 (Feb 28, 2007)

Im on KYB AGX + Ground Control Coilovers completely POUNDED and my ride is fine. Rolled the fenders a while back just to be on the safe side. Rear camber is not a problem on the Sentra's but I DO wear through my fronts pretty regularly. Gotta make it a point to get a good camber kit up front. The car handles really well stiffened up but the 8 way adjustables are cush for daily driving. Adjustable coilovers are good for versatility too. You get what you pay for anytime you mod, so expect to pay more for good stuff. Id say bank on $1k+.

Oh yeah. Also went to 18s once. I could fit them on the rear but not on the fronts w/o a crazy offset. Inner tires wore on the strut cup.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I made the mistake of buying the ebay springs a long time ago and they are an absolute rip off they rode hell, bounced everywhere, and blew out my shocks, right now Ive got a set of progress springs, but I haven't put them on yet because I have 18's (what can I say I like performance and looks. turbo plus 18's works great) and I'm afraid they will rub if I lower it at all. Any way avoid ebay springs!!!!


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 1, 2007)

awesome setup, varitec! Thanks for the info!

akex, thanks for that tidbit as well. Im sure this also applies to ebay's $100 coilover kits as well.


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok wow this is a crazy post and replys haha. I'll just give you my input. I have a '98 200sx 1.6 I know it is VERY HARD to pull any kind of power out of them without serious modification. I was planning on doing a sr20det swap **** GtiR (since it causes sooooo much controversy) But with the 1.6 I found out that I would need to get new cross member bars and this and that, Actually I found a guy on here that did the full swap that I was going to do and he mad a full list with prices. And im sooo glad he did because I would be BROKE right now lol. I know how it is being short money and cant just throw it around like water, trust me I know the feeling. I think that with sentras/200's being so heavy (almost 3400lbs) it doesnt really matter which way you go with springs/shocks. Currently im running B&G 1.2" lowering springs on stock shocks, its a little bouncy and I should prob get new shocks but I still cant figure out what I want to do. Ive been hearing soo many different shocks used and they say they are still bouncy. I thought about saving up and getting a full megan racing kit ($1200). I would deff say go for what you want with the sentra! Not many people out there really do them up past lowering,rims/tires & exhaust. Im not bragging by any means but I love seeing them look good. I would suggest the R33 or R34 skyline kit. Get some smoked halos for them, I did and they look sweeet. Let me know how things go with it, wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks for the info, nissanspeed. Heres my friend's car so far...

his aim isnt really to max it out for speed or anything . We both know the engine is very limited. Maybe a little more bottom-end for passing and accelerating but hes not asking for much. He'd rather have it look good because hey...if you cant go fast then might as well look good going slow right? haha.


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

The B14 can't weigh 3400 pounds... That's new Challenger territory... Try more like 2500 pounds for an estimate.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

thats a sweet set up.... where did you get the fog lights?


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

The curb weight for a base model 95-98 Nissan 200sx with a manual tranny is 2363LBS


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Plus 150lbs for a turbo kit and 18's in my case


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Camber kits or bolts dont work on our cars, you need camber plates. Also dont use springs that lower the car more then 1.5" cause theres not enough wheel travel on the b14. B13 front struts will give you an inch more travel in the front also.


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 1, 2007)

My buddy got the foglamps from a clearance section at Autozone for $5 lol.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

cool im gonna have to go shopping, i like that prize thanx for the info helgaiden


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

Figured I would throw up a few pictures after I lowered mine on the Basics. The first picture was the next day and the second picture was a few months later during the school year (which is why it is dirty).


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 1, 2007)

looks good! what size wheels are those?

Sinning: no problem man good luck


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

15". Looking into some Rota Grids to replace them though (same size).


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Kyb AGX's, H&R springs, ME rear mounts, koni bumpstops. -


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

2dr sentra where did u get the lip u got a great set up their


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

Looks like the Stillen lip. I need to get a 95-98 bumper sometime....


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

sinning said:


> 2dr sentra where did u get the lip u got a great set up their


Thanks



GA16DE said:


> Looks like the Stillen lip. I need to get a 95-98 bumper sometime....


Yep its the Stillen


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Helgaiden said:


> Your information was helpful, your attitude was not. Mr.Mechanic, that is something I don't think you can fix with your wealth of knowledge lol.



This makes no sense.....:lame::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy:


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 1, 2007)

like clockwork.

/facepalm


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Helgaiden said:


> like clockwork.
> 
> /facepalm



Do you speak English?


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

I can understand him just fine.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

this thread is dumb


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

2dr_Sentra said:


> this thread is dumb


You got that right. I was trying to be helpful and simply stated my opinion. Not my fault he's a cry baby. :loser:


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 1, 2007)

maroonsentra said:


> You got that right. I was trying to be helpful and simply stated my opinion. Not my fault he's a cry baby. :loser:


Would you quit hiding behind calling me a crybaby? You stated your piece, i took note of it (and your attitude), and moved on. You should too. You keep trolling on by and beating a dead horse.


----------

